

Need 3,000 more Sigs Now for Force TSA to Follow Law - mikehoward
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/require-transportation-security-administration-follow-law/tffCTwDd

======
LoganCale
Need 3,000 more signatures to force the White House to write a response about
why they won't be forcing the TSA to follow the law.

------
Wingman4l7
Disingenuous title (and poor grammar as well) -- the response to this petition
won't necessarily consist of any legislative change.

